

Steve Jobs' old resume from his mac.com page - nikcub
http://replay.waybackmachine.org/20090204025538/http://homepage.mac.com/steve/Resume.html

======
yoda_sl
Folks it was just a marketing page just to show what you could publish with
the web app HomePage which was part of the iTools suite. Don't take it
seriously ! I know a few folks that used to work in iTools and .Mac and it was
well known that Steve's web pages where just for demo purpose.

~~~
benatkin
Got a reference? I think it could have been made by a fan. It doesn't have any
information that isn't available publicly. With the same phone number
appearing in four places, it doesn't seem particularly like Jobs.

~~~
yoda_sl
When Apple released iTools / .Mac and so on, even recently with Ping they
usually reserve a bunch of name for either marketing pages or of their own
usage. Many exec have usually their accounts created way ahead before the
services goes live, and often Apple product name are reserved or unavailable.
When Apple did introduce iTools at MacWorld January 2000, a few days afterward
every employee at Apple got a mac.com/iTools account based on their existing
apple.com email address.

------
alexobenauer
On the first Apple employment: "Learned many things, including do's and don'ts
for building executive teams."

Snide remark of the year?

~~~
edo
Wish he wrote those do's and don'ts down.

~~~
nikcub
not sure how it can apply to a startup, but it would be 'do not hire John
Sculley to run your company'

~~~
jarin
Unless your company is PepsiCo, that is.

------
jamesrom
I don't know if this is supposed to be some tongue in cheek demo of Apple
iTools, but I get the feeling after reading that résumé, that if Jobs had to
start from nothing again, he could.

~~~
oscardelben
Success is a habit. I bet that most successful individuals who started from
scratch, if sent in a foreign country with no connections or resources at all,
would recreate their level of success given enough time.

~~~
zrgiu
I actually know someone from Somalia who got successful there, got screwed and
left to Holland. Got successful there again, and again got screwed and left to
Romania. He has a successful business here, and he probably won't get screwed
again :P After the first "failure", his connections helped him rise again.

~~~
jergason
Can you say that "getting screwed" is a habit too then?

------
alexobenauer
More interestingly, this site first was noticed by Wayback on September 25,
2000. (Presumably about the time it was first published).

Apple's homepage at that time:
[http://replay.waybackmachine.org/20001008232304/http://apple...](http://replay.waybackmachine.org/20001008232304/http://apple.com/)

~~~
p0ppe
It's fascinating how little the homepage has changed over the years.

------
Evgeny
_"Discovered a little animation company that needed a vision."_

That's so amazing - or amusing - I absolutely can not tell if this is
humbleness, irony, some bragging disguised as humbleness or something totally
else ...

~~~
monopede
Actually he bought Pixar to turn it into a hardware company. John Lasseter is
probably the bigger reason why it became such a successful animation company.
Of course, thanks to Steve the company survived long enough to discover its
true purpose and thanks to Steve got such a great deal with Disney for
marketing the initial movies.

~~~
jakarta
Yeah, if you read "The Pixar Touch" you get a good picture of what Jobs hoped
to achieve with Pixar (focusing on selling the hardware to consumers). His
main contribution was money. I think it was only after Toy Story did he truly
"get" how good the computer animated films could be.

It's funny because in the book they describe the brief period where Pixar was
owned by George Lucas, and he too did not have faith in computer animated
films.

~~~
nikcub
I remember reading something along the lines of 'Jobs saw Pixar as the next
SGI' - which matches a lot of what has been said in Pixar biographies

------
allenbrunson
This can't be real. What type of employer would say "Oh, Steve Jobs. Yes, I
think I may have heard of you, but let's have a look at your resume before we
get serious." And would Steve really write that one of his skills was "That
'vision thing?'"

~~~
alexobenauer
I think he's being modest for the asset that most clearly has. Being a
visionary is his greatest strength, I think he humbles it down by saying it
like that.

~~~
allenbrunson
I'm not contesting Steve's vision. This just seems too cutesy to be serious,
by several orders of magnitude. If this was really Steve's home page, I bet he
put this up as a joke.

~~~
rahoulb
It used to be the marketing page for iTools (which became mac.com which became
MobileMe).

I used to think it was a nice (slightly tongue in cheek) way of promoting the
service.

------
bluehat
That's a remarkably informal tone of writing for a resume. Is Steve Jobs just
casual or have resumes gotten more formal?

------
elvirs
I have great experience, lots of energy, a bit of that "vision thing"

Yeah, just a bit of vision thing :)

------
dustingetz
its likely fake. homepage.mac.com was for public content, kinda like
geocities.

------
reason
This résumé looks far better than many I come across today, aesthetically.

------
rbanffy
Wow! Rounded corners!

------
razin
Curious as to why he wrote "Left in 1986 to decide which step to take NeXT"
under his first stint at Apple. I thought he was fired by John Sculley.

~~~
willifred
The Apple board reduced Steve Jobs's role at Apple to ceremonial/figurehead.
Steve Jobs actually resigned from Apple.

[http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story...](http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=The_End_Of_An_Era.txt)

------
ammarkalim
"references: available on request"

I wonder who will Steve Jobs ask for references...woz? Bill gates?...oh yes i
think it would be Mark Zuckerberg..haha

------
ammarkalim
guys..seriously is thing real? i always thought it was made by some fan boy

------
alexobenauer
What's interesting to me is I can't imagine why he would need this unless he
was looking to move on to his next thing after apple. This isn't a list of
accomplishments - it's a resume, geared to sell someone on why this guy should
be hired.

